# Weber Smokey Mountain and second charcoal grate...weird.



## daniels (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm reading Low & Slow by Gary Wiviott so I can learn how to use my new WSM.  He tells readers to use a second charcoal grate setting on the original grate at an angle and to use lump charcoal.

I called Weber to get the charcoal grate after trying to find one locally.  Weber refused to sell me one and told me that setting a second charcoal grate on the original charcoal grate is considered a modification to my WSM and will void my warranty.  They also told me I can't use lump charcoal in my WSM and that I should only use hardwood charcoal.  Lump charcoal IS hardwood charcoal.

I asked them why I can't use pure, hardwood lump charcoal and must use charcoal briquettes made from wood and several other non-wood ingredients.  The person on the phone didn't know the reasoning except that lump charcoal burns hotter.  I then asked why the WSM can't hold up to using pure charcoal.  It sounded like they consider using lump charcoal an abuse of the WSM.

I think you get my drift.  This was a very, very weird discussion that included input from a Weber supervisor.

Anyway, they refused to sell me the charcoal grate for my new WSM.


----------



## eman (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait a few days and call them back . Don't tell them anything but that you need to order a grate.

 if they ask tell them you lost it. They will not approve anything that may void the warrenty.


----------



## daniels (Jan 20, 2012)

Nah, I could never, ever do anything like that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2012)

That's somewhat concerning that they would tell you not to use lump!


----------



## tom c (Jan 21, 2012)

You could use expanded metal, and leave Weber out of it


----------



## berninga87 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've gotten a few weber charcoal grates at local hardware stores, otherwise you can just order them online, but the hardware store was cheaper  so I'd do some checking around


----------



## rhinton82 (Jan 28, 2012)

lowes sell the charcoal grate


----------



## rhinton82 (Jan 28, 2012)

amazon also does..


----------



## dsorgnzd (Feb 1, 2012)

The cooking grate from a Brinkmann Gourmet smoker will also work - I've been using  one in my WSM for several years. As for using lump, I've been doing that for years, too, and there is no reason not to,  as far as I  (and hundreds of other WSM users) can tell.


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

SOOOOOOOO I have been using my WSM all wrong for the last 12 years what a hoot. The added grate to the charcoal ring does nothing more the prevent small pieces of charcoal from falling threw. I have used lump in mine since I got it way back in 2000. I bought my grate from ACE hardware here in town. Wounder what they would say to my added 3rd grate,added handles to the mid section, Double water pan. MY WSM is the furthest thing from stock. Wish I had a pic of it and the mods, If i remember it next time I'm at the camper ill snap 1. I think I have done every mod possible to it.


----------

